# Trade deadline thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trade season is upon us. Thought I'd go ahead and get this thing started.



> @stevekylerNBA Roy Hibbert waived some of his trade kicker to land in LA... I was told Lakers trying to find him a playoff team.


First team that came to mind was Chicago. I would think they would look to move Noah now that he's going to be out the rest of the year. Perfect stealth tank move. We'd acquire Noah's bird rights while opening up minutes for Tarik and all the while strengthening the tank.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Noah was the first thought I had as well when I saw that this morning. I could also see Phoenix looking to salary-dump Tyson Chandler and PJ Tucker, if the Lakers want to take on those contracts, and I could similarly see Minnesota offering up a Pekovic/Martin package. Maybe Washington moves Nene to get more of a natural center backing up Gortat? I don't know, I'm just kind of spitballing.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Isnt Noah a little cooked? and why does anyone want Hibbert again? not as a contributor right? more as just an expiring contract? but that would mean we'd have to take on long term money - I don't see this as useful towards our long term goals


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Article saying Bass is most likely to go...Hibbert and Young as well

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...cted-to-be-traded-before-deadline/2016/01/19/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I honestly don't see the Lakers making any trades that anyone (outside of us hardcore peeps) will give a shit about.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I agree...maybe a roleplayer coming in/leaving...Some random financial move (In Mitch I trust)

...but ya never know


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the way we've drafted late I'd be pretty excited by a Bass for a second round pick kind of move


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think Lou, Bass or Hibbert could at least fetch us a 2nd rounder. Possibly a late 1st if the other team is desperate. I'm pretty sure we're stuck with Swaggy though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I would think Lou, Bass or Hibbert could at least fetch us a 2nd rounder. Possibly a late 1st if the other team is desperate. I'm pretty sure we're stuck with Swaggy though.


Why would we trade Lou for a second rounder? I mean he's got a modest deal and has proven to be a great rotation player on playoff teams. A second rounder is more likely to be Marcus Douhit than Draymond Green. 

Bass or hibbert I don't care. They won't be back next year anyways and we already have Kobe, Lou and metta as lockerroom vets.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would we trade Lou for a second rounder? I mean he's got a modest deal and has proven to be a great rotation player on playoff teams. A second rounder is more likely to be Marcus Douhit than Draymond Green.
> 
> Bass or hibbert I don't care. They won't be back next year anyways and we already have Kobe, Lou and metta as lockerroom vets.


Never said we should trade Lou. Just that if we did, he'd probably be able to get us at least a 2nd rounder. Honestly, if I had my way, I'd shop Bass, Hibbert and Swaggy because they're redundant before I'd shop Lou. Now obviously if someone offers us something of legitimate value for Lou then you pull the trigger.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Trade Lou now to get Ben Simmons later! Holla Jamel!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692806041176768515


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

https://twitter.com/hoopscritic/status/692846389395501061

I still call BS on that


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't trust sources with bad grammar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> https://twitter.com/hoopscritic/status/692846389395501061
> 
> I still call BS on that



You forgot to tag him. @Ballscientist, is this true?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://nba.nbcsports.com/2016/01/29...ailable-via-trade/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dwight Howard for Sacre.....we might be giving up too much though....



> The Houston Rockets have started contacting teams about trading eight-time All-Star Dwight Howard, league sources told The Vertical.
> 
> Howard, 30, plans to exercise an opt-out in his contract this summer to become an unrestricted free agent, and uncertainty surrounding the commitment both sides are willing to make has pushed Houston general manager Daryl Morey toward seeking potential trades on the market, league sources said.


-Woj


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We should trade for him and then bench him just so he can experience ever single minute of Kobe's farewell tour...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the Hibbert for Noah scenario. Thoughts on David Lee? I think he's still capable of performing well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I like the Hibbert for Noah scenario. Thoughts on David Lee? I think he's still capable of performing well.


Lee would have to be signed as a buyout guy, but he really doesn't give you anything you aren't already getting from Julius Randle and Brandon Bass. My guess is that Lee's first choice right now is Toronto, unless they swing a trade for a 4 between now and Thursday. Second choice is probably Dallas.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

agree w/ Bogg we should try to move Bass so Randle and Nance jr can split the minutes at the 4 spot


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think Lee wants to be on a playoff team. Also, I'd rather see us give any extra minutes at the 5 to Black if we move Hibbert. 

Randle, Nance and MWP at the 4 with Bass, Black soaking up the lions share of the minutes at 5. That is of course if we can't find a taker for Bass too in which case Sacre steps in the backup Tarik at the 5.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

or you call up Upshaw because Sacre f-ing sucks and it would be a waste of precious development minutes to use them on him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> or you call up Upshaw because Sacre f-ing sucks and it would be a waste of precious development minutes to use them on him


Upshaw has been playing well recently. He missed a month due to a viral infection.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mitch just gave his yearly "We're not doing shit at the trade deadline because we need to preserve cap space so we can not sign anyone of importance during the summer" speech.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Mitch just gave his yearly "We're not doing shit at the trade deadline because we need to preserve cap space so we can not sign anyone of importance during the summer" speech.


Well, what the hell are the Lakers gonna do? If they can't get a first rounder in trades, what's the use?

The Lakers will stand pat, continue to tank and pray they keep their pick.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, what the hell are the Lakers gonna do? If they can't get a first rounder in trades, what's the use?
> 
> The Lakers will stand pat, continue to tank and pray they keep their pick.


I hope they can at least trade away Young and Sacre at this point. It was all a dream...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The favorite deal would be

Pau Gasol to Blazers

Blazers will make the playoffs, bulls save $12 million


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, what the hell are the Lakers gonna do? If they can't get a first rounder in trades, what's the use?
> 
> The Lakers will stand pat, continue to tank and pray they keep their pick.


Get a 2nd rounder.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Soooooooo....nothing???

Was hoping we could get a little something for Louis Williams and in turn suck a little more this year/more minutes for the youth


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I bet the Lakers were hoping Hibbert turned back into a semi-valuable trade asset this year. That obviously did not happen.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I bet the Lakers were hoping Hibbert turned back into a semi-valuable trade asset this year. That obviously did not happen.


Buyout?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not surprised we didn't do anything.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My favorite part of all this was when Swaggy got to practice on Wednesday and was happy he was still a Laker, because he thought the deadline had already passed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Swaggy is a gem


----------

